# Adductor tendinopathy



## anything2wheels (4 Nov 2021)

Hello,
Anybody experienced this? And has anybody successfully recovered to 100%?

loosing faith a bit and would be insightful to hear of other experiences!
I’ve started a light loading physio programme and it does seem to work albeit very slowly!

Would be great to hear of other experiences.
Also any advice?

cheers


----------



## vickster (4 Nov 2021)

What’s caused it? That needs to be addressed.
Poor bike fit? Have you been assessed?

Try a hydrotherapy programme under the guidance of your physiotherapist?


----------



## anything2wheels (4 Nov 2021)

Hi thanks for the reply, yes it’s an over use injury, not enough rest and relentless cycling and pushing myself has landed me here unfortunately!
Yeah I’ve been assessed and diagnosed with insertional adductor tendinopathy, micro tearing of the tendon. just wondered if anyone has had a similar experience and can give any wisdom in regards to recovery.


----------



## vickster (4 Nov 2021)

It'll take lots of rest, time (could be months) and dilligent unfortunately 

Are you using ice and anti inflammatories (topical or systemic) to reduce the inflammation?

Get a bike fit too (from a physio not a bike shop) before you start cycling again too  And when you do start again, don't overdo it (lots of rest days and stretching after cycling)!


----------



## CXRAndy (4 Nov 2021)

Sounds nasty. All I know is from tendon damage as young man in my arm, I still have to be careful of certain movement with weight-30 years ago. Took more than a year of no weight lifting to get over the initial injury


----------

